# home town bottles



## cb76er (Oct 12, 2006)

here are a few drug bottles from my home town.thanks for looking.


----------



## cb76er (Oct 12, 2006)

pic 2


----------



## richf (Oct 22, 2006)

Hey CB!
 Are those cabins in the background Clevenger's?
 Thanks,
 Rich


----------



## cb76er (Oct 22, 2006)

yes rich they are clevenger brothers.
 c.b.


----------



## stinger haut (Oct 22, 2006)

Hey cb76er,
 Nice pharmacy bottles, what town/s are they from?
 The beautiful ones in the background are nice, not dug bottles, right?
 Stinger


----------



## cb76er (Oct 24, 2006)

Hi stinger,the pharmacy bottles are from holden missouri.The ones in the back are not dug they were a part of my grandfathers collection.thank you,C.B


----------

